# Ok to fertilize w/ frost advisory?



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

The last week we has alot of rain. I plan on cutting my grass, Aerating and then fertilizing with Scotts Winterguard. Were supposed to have a frost advisory tonight. Fertilizing a good idea? Or should I wait for the 70's temps next week?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

shouldn't make a difference either way.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> The last week we has alot of rain. I plan on cutting my grass, Aerating and then fertilizing with Scotts Winterguard. Were supposed to have a frost advisory tonight. Fertilizing a good idea? Or should I wait for the 70's temps next week?


You're good to go, either way.


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

Given it's just the first frost warning, it should be fine.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You are putting the nutrients into the soil and frost only affects vegetation well above ground. You will have to wait a while before you even get the upper inch or two to freeze, but the nutrients will still be there and available when necessary.

Dick


----------

